# By the skin of one's teeth



## Alisson Pereira

Hoi!

Wat is de beste uitdrukking ervoor?

> I just managed to pull it off *by the skin of my teeth.*

Dank bij voorbaat


----------



## Peterdg

"op een haar na".


----------



## eno2

Zonder de reactie van Peterdg te lezen:
<Ik slaagde met de hakken  over de sloot>.  (de metafoor is over een beek/sloot springen, en juist met de hielen er over, geen centimeter meer)


Meer valt me zo direct niet te binnen.

Op een haar na =>
Zet het eens in de volle zin of in een volle vertaling:
.
<Ik slaagde maar op een haar na> is OK
<Ik slaagde slechts op een haar na>  is OK.
<Ik slaagde maar juist,   op een haar na> is oK

"Ik slaagde op een haar na" .. Het werkt in twee richtingen, dubbelzinnig,  kan het tegendeel betekenen.... kan ook betekenen <'ik slaagde bijna, op een haar na. >


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Ok, Dank u.


----------



## eno2

Ik haalde het binnen, maar het was een randgeval. Ik kreeg het gedaan, maar het scheelde niet veel. Het lukte me, maar slechts op het nippertje. 
Met deze  alternatieve intro's  kan je ook 'met de hakken over de sloot 'gebruiken.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Eigenlijk denk ik dat ik dat nooit zal gebruiken, maar natuurlijk wil ik die soort zaken weten, want we weten het nooit.


----------



## eno2

Alisson Pereira said:


> Eigenlijk denk ik dat ik dat nooit zal gebruiken,



Had dat dan eerst gezegd..
Dan sloeg ik het over....


----------



## ThomasK

Het is *nog ne*t gelukt. 
Het is *ternauwernood *gelukt. (maar dat hoor ik niet vaak meer...)

Zie ook hier en hier...


----------



## eno2

Akkoord.
I just managed to pull it off *by the skin of my teeth.* = Het lukte me maar net

Idiomatische uitdrukkingen zijn al gegeven. 
Ik voeg nog toe: 
'op de valreep'.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik aarzel toch ietwat bij "op de valreep", maar ik ben niet zeker waarom. Ik denk dat  je "maar net" er niet zo vaak door  kunt vervangen...


----------



## eno2

Het beste: 





eno2 said:


> <Ik slaagde met de hakken  over de sloot>.



Dat weten alle studenten die geen uitstekende cijfers halen.

Op de valreep verwijst naar de tijd.


----------



## ThomasK

Juist want "op de valreep" heeft heel veel met tijd te maken, "met de hakken" met slagen als zodanig...


----------



## eno2

Cross posted
Ja ik had dat juist toegevoegd, dat van de tijd.


----------

